# The sole survivor



## Tony P (Feb 18, 2005)

Many years ago my wife would tell me of her grandfather and how he was the sole survivor on a ship that had been blown up in 1915, I would take little notice at the time but as the years went passed the story was to take me on a journey of discovery.

The Princess Irene was a liner of the Canadian Pacific Line.
She was built by Denny Brothers of Dunbarton, during 1914.
Transferred to the Royal Navy during January 1915, converted to auxillary mine layer.  On completion she had a 6,000 gross tonnage with a speed of 23 knots and was fitted with 10 Babcock and wilcox boilers.

She was lying at moorings in Saltpan Reach, off the Isle of Grain England, and was 300 metres due south of the coastline. The vessel was undergoing a refit, and together with the listed ships crew of 203 officers and men, there was also aboard 75 dockyard workers from Sheerness.

On Tuesday 27th May 1915 at 11:15 hours the vessel was destroyed by an internal explosion that was felt as far away as Sittingbourne and the Medway towns, wreckage fell from the sky, furniture and parts of human bodies were recovered from Gillingham and Chatham.  The death toll suffered by this explosion varies from differing sources, some say a total of 275 men, other say 278 men. 

There was only one survivor (David Percy Wills) My wife's grandfather.
I thank you for your time in reading this post and would be more than happy to answer any questions you may have on the (Princess Irene).


                               Best Wishes to all forum members

                                                    Tony P


----------



## Bombardier (Feb 18, 2005)

Princess Irene was a conversion from a liner to a mine layer ? is that right Tony?


----------



## Tony P (Feb 18, 2005)

*Princess Irene*

In May 1913 the Canadian Pacific Railway Company ordered, from Denny Bothers, two short-sea, passenger, turbine steamers.  The ships were to be called the Princess Irene and the Princess Margaret, launched, one in June and one in October 1914.  At the outbreak of war they were hired by the admiralty and converted to minelayers. They were then called H.M.S. Princess Irene and H.M.S. Margaret.

                                               Tony P


----------



## Matzos (Feb 19, 2005)

My parents still live in the Gillingham area, on my next trip home I will asked them about the The Princess Irene and if I get some time, I will contact the local newspaper and see if they have any information on the subject.


----------



## Tony P (Feb 25, 2005)

*The Irene Story*

Many Thanks Matzos
                             I look forward to see if you come up with anything.

                             Best Wishes
                                               Tony P


----------



## John A Silkstone (Feb 28, 2005)

If you type &lt;H.M.S.Princess Irene> into your address, you can see a photo of the ship and read its history. Silky


----------



## Sue D (May 15, 2005)

*Poem of The Princess Irene*

15th May 2005 other email address if need 
sue.de'ath@informa.com


Hi John,
I have a poem for you about The Princess Irene.
That soul survivor was my Grandfather David Percy Wills known as Stoker.

I made this poem up last Sunday as I might read it out (or have Tony P read it for me) at the 90th Anniversary which is coming up on 28th May we're having a service for the family as my Dad is still with us he is the Son of David (Stoker) Wills and the last of his nine siblings. I know the actual day was 27th May but due to work and holidays we went for the Saturday and we are going out on a boat to the area to lay a wreath this will be at 11.00am, however long that will take then we will meet the others at the Cenotaph for a land service.
You're welcome to attend.

The Poem






_THE PRINCESS IRENE_

T'Was on an unforgettable day
There was an awful scene
It happened on 27th May
The explosion of "Princess Irene"

There were many men aboard the ship
"The Princess Irene" on that day
Plenty of bodies the blast did rip
Which happened 1915 27th May.

There was only one survivor, I'll tell you who
T'Was my Grandad "David (Stoker) Wills"
Caught up in the explosion that blew
Debris was strewn far over the hills.

A bouy no. 28 marks the terrible spot
In the Medway's Saltpan Reach
That awful day is never forgot
As onlookers were aghast on the beach.

If it wasn't for the tug "Bruno"
Who saved my Grandad that day
I wouldn't be here to tell you , Oh!
To commemorate and have my say.


From Sue De'Ath to be read at the 90 years anniversary 28th May 2005


----------



## Tony P (May 15, 2005)

*Very Good Sue*

Hi Sue
          I'm looking forward to the 28th Memorial at Sheerness.

Best Wishes
                Tony P XX


----------



## Unregistered (May 12, 2009)

*HMS Margaret*

HMS Irene's sister ship was a minesweeper in Hong Kong at the start of WW2, under the command of Lt Commander George Merriman, RNVR, my father. It's my understanding that the ship was captured by the Japanese and scrapped after being damaged in an allied air-raid. Cheers.


----------

